

Making Hybrid Images - jcurbo
http://jeremykun.com/2014/09/29/hybrid-images/

======
tantalor
See also "Is it warm? Is it real? Or just low spatial frequency?", Margaret S.
Livingstone Science 17 November 2000

[http://livingstone.med.harvard.edu/MSL%20publications/2000_N...](http://livingstone.med.harvard.edu/MSL%20publications/2000_November17.%20Livingstone.%20Is%20It%20Warm_%20Is%20it%20Real_%20Or%20Just%20Low%20Spatial%20Frequency_.pdf)

~~~
kaoD
To be honest, I never understood what's so elusive in Mona Lisa's smile. Am I
the only one who just sees a regular smile?

I can clearly see her smiling in the high frequency filtered image, even more
than in the low freq ones, where she looks worried or embarrassed to me.

------
thomasfl
He is talking about hybrid music. There are many examples of music with lots
of tracks with low volume. The most famous examples got to be Phil Spector and
later Michael Tretow's work as producer for Abba. Doing this automatic? I
don't know.

